# Norovirus in Schools



## Mshell (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi 
At our daughters (T1 diagnosed a month a go aged 8) school they had nearly half of the class go home with the Norovirus in one day the school advised us to keep her off on Friday (and her twin brother) to prevent her from getting it which was kind and also today (Monday) but we are all unsure when would be safe for them to return and what the rules are as the school are very supportive. Are there rules to protect children with autoimmune diseases and illness in others please? We are going to speak to her nursing team but wondered what other parents know.  Thank you


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi Mshell. I’m not aware of any legislation that states children with medical conditions should be protected more than any other child in this kind of situation. In fact, all the legislation that I’m aware of exists to ensure children with medical conditions are included in school life as much as possible. These days, authorities are very sensitive about anything that could see a child exposed to a risk of any kind, so I’m a bit surprised the whole class wasn’t sent home. That said, if you aren’t satisfied with assurances the school give you, there are elements of existing legislation that could potentially be used to counter the school’s protests should you wish to keep your children out of school longer.

Has the classroom been thoroughly cleaned? Were any other classes or any staff affected? Was anyone sent home today? It sounds as if the school are sensitive to the additional risk of your daughter catching the virus, which is fantastic. Don’t be afraid to ask them for any information you need to be satisfied it is safe for your daughter to return. When you speak to the nursing team, ask them where you can find the sick days rules, just in case the worst happens. Sick day rules are a set of guidelines written to advise parents when a type 1 child is ill. They make coping with illness much easier


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 22, 2019)

I wish work would do this!


----------

